

What’s Obscene? Google Could Have an Answer - razorburn
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/24/technology/24obscene.html

======
technoguyrob
"Obscenity" in general is such a silly concept. Why should anyone control the
morality of ___viewing_ __certain things? Is anyone here familiar with law
that could explain the doubtless inanity behind "obscenity"?

Honestly, what do the "community's values" matter ___at all_ __? That's like
arguing a religion with only ten constituents in a given town can't have any
evangelism because most people think it's nutty. It seems like violating free
speech, to me.

EDIT: I have to admit, however, this line was gold: “people are at least as
interested in group sex and orgies as they are in apple pie.”

------
jsrfded
non-reg link:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/24/technology/24obscene.html?...](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/24/technology/24obscene.html?ex=1372046400&en=6a96980039695dd9&ei=5124&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink)

